# Nikon D3000



## Rangertrek (Dec 30, 2009)

Anyone our there using this dslr camera?  I am checking reviews on cameras, trying to make an informed buying decision.  Any comments welcome.

Also looking at the D5000.  

Thanks.


----------



## DennisM (Dec 30, 2009)

If you can swing the cost the d5000 is a better bet, BUT the d3000 is a great camera as well.

It replaced the d40x.
Has active dust removal, 11 point autofocus. built in af motor so any DX lens will AF and Meter on it.

Cheek dpreview for a great review on it, also the 18-55mm kit lens that comes with it is a great value. http://www.dpreview.com/news/0907/09073005nikond3000.asp

If I didnt buy the used d40x i would have saved a few dollars more and got the d3000. BB has a good deal on it right now and also online has a great deal on it plus an extra 70-200mm lens as well for just under 700.00

Me personally would go with the d3000 with the extra 70-200mm lens,  unless you want the ability to take movies with it.


----------



## randyrls (Dec 30, 2009)

Rangertrek said:


> Anyone our there using this dslr camera?  I am checking reviews on cameras, trying to make an informed buying decision.  Any comments welcome.
> 
> Also looking at the D5000.
> 
> Thanks.



I got the D5000 some time ago right after it came out.  There is or was a recall on the D5000.  If you are purchasing locally, be sure to check the serial number to make sure it isn't one of the affected ones.  Some problem with the power in the camera.  They pay shipping both ways and mine came back to me a about a week.

Nice camera.  My photos improved markedly.  With any camera, make sure to download the PDF version of the manual so you can zoom it up to readable size.  If not, you won't be able to read the text.


----------



## txbatons (Dec 30, 2009)

My wife and I just bought the D3000 as a joint Christmas gift. We love it! We were tired of documenting important moments in our family's life (a senior in HS and an 8th grader) with a point and shoot. My hands are too shaky to get decent pics using the old ones. That's why the Nikon model was attractive because both lenses have VR (vibration reduction). And it's better to get several smaller memory cards (2-4 gb) than one larger one since it forces you to transfer them from your card to more stable storage.

We got the one from Best Buy that Dennis mentioned. The only reason I would've gone with the comparable Canon model is that Canon's service center is located here in the DFW area, so it would've been more convenient if something happened to the camera.

Needless to say, our Christmas pics were much better this year! It even arrived in time for me to use it at my son's all-star football game a couple of weeks ago (proud dad's gotta brag!).


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Dec 30, 2009)

Amazon has it by itself for $454 with free shipping. What else do you need with it?


----------



## txbatons (Dec 30, 2009)

Rob...the package I got came with the 55-200mm lens (about $200) and a nice large bag that holds everything. I bought an extra battery and two memory cards. So the package was a little better than buying them separately, especially with the free shipping.

The next two things I'll buy is a monopod to use at the kids' sporting events and an external flash, but we'll need to save for the flash since it's kind of pricey.


----------



## TX_Planes (Dec 30, 2009)

I just ordered a Nikon d60 and waiting for its arrival!  I spent many hours on the issue of what camera to buy.  Glad that's over.  I hope to post some much improved pen pics in the next few weeks.

I was very close to buying the D5000, then the D90 -- very nice but just couldn't justify the $1,200 to get the dream camera.  I decided to buy a Nikon refurbished unit and save about $700 or so.  If my photography skills progress pass the D60 then I will be better informed as to what makes sense for the next camera.

Good luck, I am sure the D3000 would be a great choice.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Dec 30, 2009)

I bought the D5000 around Labor Day. Love it. Don't know really how to use even half of what it can do, but it is fun. Have almost 2400 snaps so far(wow, none of pens though!?). I got the kit as well, with the 55-200 lens, nice bag, extra battery. Already had a tri-pod. Next will be a remote shutter thingy, and then a flash, and way down the line the next bigger zoom.


----------



## erebus (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi all,
  I have a Nikon D700 and love it, a good resource for reviews and specs is Ken Rockwells site, http://www.kenrockwell.com/nikon/index.htm

He has reviews on the cameras and pretty much every lens.  A good source for the lenses is craigslist. I have picked up 28-80mm f3.3-5.6 and 28-200mm f3.5-5.6 lenses for $20 each. These were standard kit lenses so are pretty easy to find.  He also pushes the use of www.adorama.com and amazon and ritz for helping to find lenses. Adorama usually has some good deals on used lenses.

I found with mine that a good instruction DVD set was a great help. I found a set that was very good off of ebay by a seller named jonvideo here's a link to his D3000 set

http://cgi.ebay.com/Nikon-D3000-Mad...wItemQQptZDigital_Cameras?hash=item3a5648bbb9

Hope it helps


----------



## rob41 (Dec 30, 2009)

Hi John, I have had a d3000 since late summer. I have not done any pen photographs yet but have been pleased with the camera. If you have any 35 mm auto focus lenses they may not work with the d3000. Nikon made a change moving the focus motor from the camera to the lens. I really appreciate how light the camera is. I traded in a F4 that often stayed in the case because it was to heavy to lug around. This camera does not have the shutter lag my snap and shoot did. hope this helps

Rob


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 3, 2010)

*Thanks for the help!*

Thanks for all the replies about this camera.  I finally made a decision and ordered one off Amazon.  Found a Nikon special offer and bought a package kit with an extra tele lens, battery, etc.  Should be here in a few days.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Jan 8, 2010)

Is the Nikon D5000 the same camera as the Nikon D50??  My stepson uses both a Nikon D50 and a D80... he prefers the D80, but right now is having some problems with some portion of it .. he said the sensors need to be cleaned and he hasn't gotten home to put it in the shop or mail to a shop yet... he's a long haul trucker and the cameras get quite a bit of bouncing around in his truck...


----------



## OldGrumpy (Jan 8, 2010)

*Nikon D300*

We bought a Nikon D3000 when they first released and immediately headed to New England for vacation.  Took loads of pictures under varying light, etc.  Loved it and came home with lots of great pictures.  We have both been amateur photographers for 20 years and give it our highest endorsement.  Great value for the price and will do most anything the average person would want to do.


----------

